# [SOLVED] can't burn anything

## phixth

Hi all,

I'm having problem to burn anything with any software available on linux. With my old pc everything was fine because i was using the PATA disks so everything was hda, hdb, hdc and so on.

Now I have a new pc, disks are SATA, but cd/dvd burners are still PATA. How should I configure these to be able to burn? Should I use scsi modules or configure them as on the old pc (hdc=ide-cd in the lilo(grub)?

Dmesg:

```

ata7.01: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, A102, max UDMA/33

scsi 6:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B A102 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

scsi 9:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-E10L  LE06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 102x/102x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

```

cdrecord:

```

cdrecord --scanbus

scsibus6:

   6,0,0   600) *

   6,1,0   601) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVDRAM GSA-4163B' 'A102' Removable CD-ROM

   6,2,0   602) *

   6,3,0   603) *

   6,4,0   604) *

   6,5,0   605) *

   6,6,0   606) *

   6,7,0   607) *

scsibus9:

   9,0,0   900) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVDRAM GSA-E10L ' 'LE06' Removable CD-ROM

   9,1,0   901) *

   9,2,0   902) *

   9,3,0   903) *

   9,4,0   904) *

   9,5,0   905) *

   9,6,0   906) *

   9,7,0   907) *

```

Kernel config:

```

zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i pata|grep -v "#"

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i sata|grep -v "#"

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=y

zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i scsi|grep -v "#"

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i ide|grep -v "#"

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

```

Thanks!!  [/code]Last edited by phixth on Mon May 05, 2008 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

phixth,

Disable the IDE kernel branch entriely and choose CDROM under SCSI.

In the libata (SATA drivers) choose the PATA driver for your chipset. Intel ICHx chpsets (and others) have a single combined SATA/PATA driver.

Your CDROMs are now /dev/sr0 ... etc. but udev will create the /dev/cdrom symlink so it just works.

----------

## phixth

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> phixth,
> 
> Disable the IDE kernel branch entriely and choose CDROM under SCSI.
> 
> In the libata (SATA drivers) choose the PATA driver for your chipset. Intel ICHx chpsets (and others) have a single combined SATA/PATA driver.
> ...

 

Hi NeddySeagoon,

Thanks for the help. I've got asus P5KR motherboard with ICH9 chipset and jmicron. Symlinks are already created and they're pointing to the sr1 driver (usb cd/dvd burner). 

```

ls -al /dev|grep -E 'cd|dvd'

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 May  5 14:35 cdrom -> sr1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 May  5 14:35 cdrom1 -> sr1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 May  5 14:35 cdrw -> sr1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 May  5 14:35 cdrw1 -> sr1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 May  5 14:35 dvd -> sr1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 May  5 14:35 dvd1 -> sr1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 May  5 14:35 dvdrw -> sr1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 May  5 14:35 dvdrw1 -> sr1

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root        60 May  5 14:35 pktcdvd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 221 May  5 14:35 ptycd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 May  5 14:35 scd0 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 May  5 14:35 scd1 -> sr1

```

I'm curious why brasero or nautilus can't find the burner. I think It should work already.  I'll try some console tools too.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

phixth,

Check the permissions on /dev/sr0 and /dev/sg0.

/dev/sr0 is the block device as you expect. The corresponding /dev/sg node is a controlling character device. 

You should have something like 

```
ls /dev/sg* -l

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 0 May  5 12:15 /dev/sg0

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 1 May  5 12:15 /dev/sg1

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 2 May  5 12:15 /dev/sg2

crw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 21, 3 May  5 12:15 /dev/sg3

crw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 21, 4 May  5 12:15 /dev/sg4
```

cdroms should be in the cdrom grouo and real hard drives in the disk group as shown. You need to be in the cdrom group to use the burner or play audio CDs.

----------

## krinn

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> cdroms should be in the cdrom grouo and real hard drives in the disk group as shown. You need to be in the cdrom group to use the burner or play audio CDs.

 

and there aren't  :Very Happy: 

else it should have show them as grep would have grep it because of "cd"rom group 

```
ls -al /dev|grep -E 'cd|dvd' 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root          3 mai  5  2008 cdrom -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root          3 mai  5  2008 cdrw -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root          3 mai  5  2008 dvd -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root          3 mai  5  2008 dvdrw -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root          3 mai  5  2008 scd0 -> sr0

crw-rw----  1 root cdrom   21,   2 mai  5  2008 sg2

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom   11,   0 mai  5  2008 sr0

```

----------

## phixth

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> phixth,
> 
> Check the permissions on /dev/sr0 and /dev/sg0.
> 
> /dev/sr0 is the block device as you expect. The corresponding /dev/sg node is a controlling character device. 
> ...

 

This looks fine too:

```

 ls /dev/sg* -l

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 0 May  5 14:35 /dev/sg0

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 1 May  5 14:35 /dev/sg1

crw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 21, 2 May  5 14:35 /dev/sg2

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 3 May  5 14:35 /dev/sg3

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 4 May  5 14:35 /dev/sg4

crw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 21, 5 May  5 14:35 /dev/sg5

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 6 May  5 14:35 /dev/sg6

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 7 May  5 14:35 /dev/sg7

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 8 May  5 20:14 /dev/sg8

cat /etc/group|grep -i -cdrom

cdrom:x:19:haldaemon,root,toor,oracle,vdr

```

Anyway I've just tried to erase the DVD with dvd+rw-format and it works. DVD is formated according to dvd+rw-mediainfo. I'm burning right now some iso, and it seems to be working with growisofs. I'm curious why it's working with dvd+rw tools and with normal user and it's not working with any gnome app ?! I'm merging k3b right now. If it will work in it, we can close this thread as solved,

----------

## NeddySeagoon

phixth,

Most of the GUIs are pretty front ends to cdrecord. Try cdrecord from the command line.

----------

## phixth

Ok, the DVD is burned, but I'm not sure if it's burned well. It takes too long for burner to recognize the medium, but maybe it's just a bad luck and wrong dvd medium  :Sad: .

I'll try the k3b as I said already and i'll give a feedback. Thanks for the help so far.

----------

## phixth

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> phixth,
> 
> Most of the GUIs are pretty front ends to cdrecord. Try cdrecord from the command line.

 

Ok, I'll try that too. Thanks.

----------

## phixth

K3b is burning just fine (maybe because it's using growisofs too). I still dont' know why nautilus and other gtk based burning software doesn't recognize my drives, but who cares (maybe emerge -e  could solve this, but i'm not going to try  :Smile:  ).

Thanks for the help folks...

----------

## PeterKraus

I have very similar problem. I am using Dell Inspiron 6400. My DVD-RW is properly recognized, the CD's inside and DVD's are recognized as well. Burning trough any GUI app does NOT work. Kernel config has only SATA + PATA ICH driver, but I tried all alternatives... No matter what, GnomeBaker and Brasero (which worked under Debian perfectly) does not work...

The funny thing is, though, burning of CD's and DVD's works using cdrecord almost flawlessly (it's pretty fast). I'm currently emerging k3b, will report back later. Any help?

----------

